# Help! What to read next?!



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

OK- so my Kindle (Sookie) is now 8 days "old".  In those seemingly sort 8 days, I have finished the Southern Vampire Series... I have now found myself in a funk.  What do I read now

Any thoughts?

(I have already read Janet Evanaovich's Stephanie Plum books.  I have read the Twilight series.  I thought that the Southern Vampire series was a good blend of those two series but now I need something NEW!)


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Have you read the Rachel Morgan series by Kim Harrison?




The new one comes out the end of the month!


All but the newest are kindled but I bet it will be the day the book comes out. No offense to Sookie fans but I love Rachel more..


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*In Death series*

Start with the first.



Then go from there...

http://www.kboards.com/link/index.php?Action=SeeDetails&ASIN=B000P2A47M&SearchIndex=KindleStore&Keywords=in+death&ItemPage=1

The correct order can be found here: http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/r/j-d-robb/


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Does _nobody_ but me read novels that aren't part of some series anymore?


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Does _nobody_ but me read novels that aren't part of some series anymore?


hey I just bought the book you are always pimping out


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Does _nobody_ but me read novels that aren't part of some series anymore?


I'd buy Fevre Dream, but I refuse to pay $9.99 when it was $3.95 before.  I will wait it out and snap it up when it hits that price or lower again. It has happened before with other books.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

CS said:


> *In Death series*
> 
> Start with the first.


Never heard of these and thought it might be interesting until the first sentence of the review advertises it's abandonment of the Constitution with a totally unacceptable premise.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

chobitz said:


> hey I just bought the book you are always pimping out


*kiss*


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

BJ- It doesn't HAVE to be a series.....I mean, I find that I _enjoy_ series more, but I have read PLENTY that are not... and despite opinions here, I am not totally all about vampires and sci-fi either. In fact, Twilight followed by Southern Vampire Series are the only sci-fi/romance that I have ever read!

I LOVE that I ask for opinions and within 15 mins have all these books recommended! This is reason alone to stay with KindleBoards.com!!! (Although I love the camaraderie of fellow Kindle users, too!)


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

KindleKay said:


> BJ- It doesn't HAVE to be a series.....I mean, I find that I _enjoy_ series more, but I have read PLENTY that are not... and despite opinions here, I am not totally all about vampires and sci-fi either. In fact, Twilight followed by Southern Vampire Series are the only sci-fi/romance that I have ever read!
> 
> I LOVE that I ask for opinions and within 15 mins have all these books recommended! This is reason alone to stay with KindleBoards.com!!! (Although I love the camaraderie of fellow Kindle users, too!)


You should try the Rachel Morgan series if just for the world's sexiest pixie named Jenks! Don't laugh, he looks like Brad Pitt and has a fighter's personality and totally steals the series.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

This isn't a series, but it's really good!



or if you want another series:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

LDB said:


> Never heard of these and thought it might be interesting until the first sentence of the review advertises it's abandonment of the Constitution with a totally unacceptable premise.





> *Editorial Review* - In the year 2022, the term "due process" has lost all meaning. All military and law enforcement branches of the government have been absorbed by the elephantine Department of Homeland Security. Claiming to use the most sophisticated computer models of human psychology as well as wiretapping every citizen in America, the DHS rounds up people they suspect of having the _potential_ to commit acts of violence and secretes them in hellish prisons, where these "terrorist gonnabes" are held without being charged, without trials, without lawyers--tortured until they confess to the crimes they might have been going to commit. Meanwhile, President Holly invents a way to enact laws on which Congress never gets to vote, calling them "signing statements."


Wow! I see what you mean!!!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Wow! I see what you mean!!!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

LDB said:


> Never heard of these and thought it might be interesting until the first sentence of the review advertises it's abandonment of the Constitution with a totally unacceptable premise.


What?!

Your overbearing neo-con persona on this board is some kind of shtick, right?


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Editorial Review - It is 2058. New York cop Eve Dallas doesn't have to confront gun crime anymore, no one does. Guns are simply relics.

Then again, you might see this and if you did see you'd see that any negative garbage like what you posted from the synopsis is a direct result of blind people letting the above happen which if our current UN loving socialists get their way will happen.

Perhaps my initial judgment of the book is hasty. Perhaps it's a good read to warn complacents of what to expect if they continue as they are.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

CS said:


> What?!
> 
> Your overbearing neo-con persona on this board is some kind of shtick, right?


Nope CS meet LDB, LDB meet CS..


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

LDB said:


> Editorial Review - It is 2058. New York cop Eve Dallas doesn't have to confront gun crime anymore, no one does. Guns are simply relics.
> 
> Then again, you might see this and if you did see you'd see that any negative garbage like what you posted from the synopsis is a direct result of blind people letting the above happen.


OH MAH GAW!

A fictional world set in the future that *GASP* creates its own rules.

*Almost faints from the shock*



Spoiler



You aren't serious, right?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

CS said:


> OH MAH GAW!
> 
> A fictional world set in the future that *GASP* creates its own rules.
> 
> ...


He is serious.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, despite "In Death's" status as an _egregious_ violator of the constitution of the United States of America, I still recommend the series.

After all, one of our _inalienable_ constitutional rights is the pursuit of happiness, and I predict this series will make you very happy.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Another suspect for the next list.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

KindleKay said:


> BJ- It doesn't HAVE to be a series.....I mean, I find that I _enjoy_ series more, but I have read PLENTY that are not... and despite opinions here, I am not totally all about vampires and sci-fi either. In fact, Twilight followed by Southern Vampire Series are the only sci-fi/romance that I have ever read!
> 
> I LOVE that I ask for opinions and within 15 mins have all these books recommended! This is reason alone to stay with KindleBoards.com!!! (Although I love the camaraderie of fellow Kindle users, too!)


I wasn't dissing you, Kay. I just found it..... well, it seems like four out of every five recommendations I see anymore are all series. I've invested heavily in several series over the years, and there's nothing wrong with that. In my Top Ten Novels thread, I included two series and one book that is part of a series. I also started the Disworld thread.

I just see this trend of series-only reading going on here, and was trying to buck against it. Personally, I find that after completing a series, a couple of independent, stand-alone novels help clean the palate and can be really refreshing. And just as rewarding, if it's a good enough book.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

To the original poster, how about something completely different? A sexy, fun murder/cop story with its sequel:



and



Enjoy!

L


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Leslie said:


> To the original poster, how about something completely different? A sexy, fun murder/cop story with its sequel:


This sounds really good. Thanks, Leslie. I just requested a sample.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

May I recommend my favorite series:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm enjoying Whiskey Rebels very much...










Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

CS said:


> This sounds really good. Thanks, Leslie. I just requested a sample.


Thanks, CS!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

LDB said:


> Editorial Review - It is 2058. New York cop Eve Dallas doesn't have to confront gun crime anymore, no one does. Guns are simply relics.
> 
> Then again, you might see this and if you did see you'd see that any negative garbage like what you posted from the synopsis is a direct result of blind people letting the above happen which if our current UN loving socialists get their way will happen.
> 
> Perhaps my initial judgment of the book is hasty. Perhaps it's a good read to warn complacents of what to expect if they continue as they are.


Where do you get the idea that the comment "guns are relics" has anything to do with the Constitution being abandoned? All it means is that in this series set in the near-future, there are different kinds of weapons than guns as we know them today... Good lord, what a weird rant to consider in a discussion about fictional literature. *shakes head*


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

KindleKay said:


> What do I read now...now I need something NEW!)


You might try Distant Cousin. It's light and fun (I think), and bargain priced. If you like it, there are two more. If you don't, I'll refund your $4!

Al


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

BrassMan said:


> You might try Distant Cousin. It's light and fun (I think), and bargain priced. If you like it, there are two more. If you don't, I'll refund your $4!
> 
> Al
> 
> ...


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Aye, 'tis, blush.  

Enjoy!

I'm not the only author here, by any means. Check out all of us--Betsy has a list!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

KindleKay - go to the author thread and you will find all kinds of good books to read.  Jeff's Gone for a Soldier is excellent, Rye James is excellent, Distant Cousin by Al - well what can I say - excellent - 

Ther eis a thread books recommended by our readers - some are free, some not, some inexpensive.  But your asking the questions got some intriguing answers that I am going to check out.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

I mean to short none of our member authors whose books I have not read, but I just posted a review of Mike Hicks In Her Name at
http://www.podbram.blogspot.com/. I've also read and very much enjoyed Dianne Salerni's _High Spirits_ (which I reviewed at Amazon). Thanks, Dianne!

I'm sure there are plenty more great books by our own authors. That's one of the great things about books: something to look forward to!


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

CS said:


> I'd buy Fevre Dream, but I refuse to pay $9.99 when it was $3.95 before.  I will wait it out and snap it up when it hits that price or lower again. It has happened before with other books.


now that stinks..I dl'ed the sample when it was cheaper..i didnt even realize it went up to 9.99..im gla di didnt hit the buy button


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> now that stinks..I dl'ed the sample when it was cheaper..i didnt even realize it went up to 9.99..im gla di didnt hit the buy button


Did you like the sample?


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

I know what you are getting  at...
yes ..it was pretty good..I just dont buy into paying the same for an old paperback in kindle form than I would for new hardback in kindle form....thats just me..I will write Amazon
I did that when they raised the price of the The Mirrored Heavens to twice what the just released mass market paperback was..a day later they lowered it back to 6 bucks
I do believe a lot of these higher prices on old books are more due to errors than publishers demanding them


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> I know what you are getting at...
> yes ..it was pretty good..I just dont buy into paying the same for an old paperback in kindle form than I would for new hardback in kindle form....thats just me..I will write Amazon
> I did that when they raised the price of the The Mirrored Heavens to twice what the just released mass market paperback was..a day later they lowered it back to 6 bucks
> I do believe a lot of these higher prices on old books are more due to errors than publishers demanding them


In this particular case, I suspect that the price increase is due to: 1) the incredible popularity of Martin's _Song of Ice and Fire_ series, and 2) the fact that I pimp the book heavily and have increased demand for this particular book, thus causing a price jump.

And the cynics tell us that one person can't make a difference.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> In this particular case, I suspect that the price increase is due to: 1) the incredible popularity of Martin's _Song of Ice and Fire_ series, and 2) the fact that I pimp the book heavily and have increased demand for this particular book, thus causing a price jump.
> 
> And the cynics tell us that one person can't make a difference.


I find that hard to believe ..plenty of Kindle books in high demand that dont get price jumps ..but they thats only my opinion
and if thats the case quit pimping books


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

A man's gotta make a living.


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

My first KindleBoards post!  And what better than a quick reading suggestion: Try Richard Stark's series about his professional thief character, called simply "Parker".  Three or four of these lean, mean thrillers are available on Kindle, and conveniently, three of the available titles form a kind of loose trilogy: "Nobody Runs Forever", "Ask The Parrot", and "Dirty Money".  Countless movies have been made from this long-running series (they usually changed the name of the title character from Parker to something else), but none top the books.  Extremely fast reading, but meaty and resonant, too.  Start with "Nobody Runs Forever" and you'll be fine; you can always catch up later with the earlier entries when they're Kindle-ized.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

ive been wanting to read the parker novels for awhile but like to take series in order which is hard to do with Kindle


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

^^^ "Richard Stark" is actually Donald Westlake, who is already known and beloved by several of us. His best known "Parker" movie is Payback.

[EDIT: It was Westlake's dual authorship as "Richard Stark" which actually inspired Stephen King's The Dark Half as much as his own dual identity as "Richard Bachman." "Machine" is based on "Parker."]


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

I must add my second, to an earlier post.... I think it may have been Anju.

Invest some time with "our" authors books.    I have yet to be disappointed by any of them.

Are you wanting to stay in the same general genre?

Plenty of options......enjoy your new Kindle.   Congrats.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Joe Paul Jr. - glad to see you post a very important post    Please go to the Intro and Welcome thread and tell us all about you.  We are glad to have you join us here on KB


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll do that, Anju... thanks for the welcome!


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I would send the Kim Harrison series as well as Patrica Briggs.  Another one: Kelley Armstrong's Women of the Otherworld.  Great books


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I was liking Kelley Armstrong but the last couple I read were pretty bad. I hope the next one is better.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

ginaf20697 said:


> I was liking Kelley Armstrong but the last couple I read were pretty bad. I hope the next one is better.


Yeah I didn't enjoy the last 2 as much as the previous books. I believe the next one is a werewolf book again so I have high hopes


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

My new dear, dear friends: you are all so wonderful!!! I have sent for samples for almost all of the books that you recommend! I have settled on a new read and I will surely read the samples in between chapters so that I do not find myself finished with a book/series and have nothing waiting for me....that is how I was led to start this great thread that all of you are contributing to so nicely!!!

I have settled on this for now. I am in need of some "light and fluffy" reading, however...PLEASE keep this thread alive to help others in need!!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

OK-- it has now been almost on month since my last post on this thread and I am RIGHT BACK where I started.

WHAT DO I READ NEXT?

I love Janet Evanovich; Stephanie Plum series
Love Twilight Series
Love Harry Potter
Love The Mitford Series
Love the Yada Yada Prayer Group Series
Love The Secret Life Of Bees
LOVED Lamb
LOVED Southern Vampire Mysteries


Like the Dresden Files books 1 & 2 but need a break


Just finished Bridges of Madison County and was SO less than thrilled
Tried Distant Cousin sample and was bored
Gave up on Scarpetta

Any suggestions......?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I read Jefferson Bass when I gave up on Scarpetta.

This is the first of the series:


There's more info at the website:
http://www.jeffersonbass.com/

The nonfiction books are great too, but looks like they haven't been kindlized yet.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I loved the Patricia Cornwall Kay Scarpetta series when it started and always hit the bookstore the day a new one was scheduled for release - something changed when she wrote "Black Notice" and I hated it and haven't enjoyed any since (didn't even get Scarpetta when it came out) but I would still recommend the earlier books of the series.  The Jefferson Bass Body Farm series is really good.  The linkmaker doesn't come up with the newest release in the series, "Bones of Betrayal", but I bought it last night and am enjoying it.


----------



## zeferjen (Feb 24, 2009)

How about the Donna Leon books? She writes about an Italian detective living in Venice. 

Also, have you read the Amelia Peabody books? She is probably my favorite character of all time.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleKay said:


> Just finished Bridges of Madison County and was SO less than thrilled
> 
> Gave up on Scarpetta
> 
> Any suggestions......?


I totally agree on Bridges - one of the rare books that I much preferred the movie version - just didn't get what all the hype was about...
I too gave up on Scarpetta - no particular reason, just lost interest.
Have you read Robert B Parker? Love, love, LOVE his Spenser series (not sure they're all Kindle-ized though), and his Jesse Stone books. Haven't read any of the Sunny Randalls yet but want to. Also Nancy Pickard is good. I don't see her mentioned here much but I liked her Jenny Cain books & there are a couple of Marie Lightfoot books that are also good.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Few of the Spenser books are Kindleized, unfortunately (9 of the last 10, but only 1 of the first 26).  Most of the Jesse Stone ones are, the Sunny Randall books are good too and most of them are Kindleized -- all but the first. I just re-read both the Jesse and Sunny series a few weeks ago, inter-mixing my paperbacks I already had for the older ones not yet on Kindle, and buying Kindle versions where available and for newer ones I didn't have, as needed. Hated reading paperbacks.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi KindleKay,  I see where you are looking for something light and fluffy to read, might I suggest anything from Debbie Macomber.  She has several books in Kindle format and her Cedar Cove Series and Blossom Street Series are both very entertaining.  

I also would like to add that the book Distant Cousin has turned out to be a very good read and we recently started a Book Klub with the author.  I personally could not put the book down and have already moved on to the second book.

This thread has turned up quite a few interesting prospects for future reads for all of us.  Thanks!


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

Ariana Franklin's Mistress of the Art of Death was fun with interesting insights into medieval medicine. http://www.amazon.com/Mistress-Art-Death/dp/B000OCXG00/ref=ed_oe_k

Interred With Their Bones by Jennifer Lee Carrell was a very fun romp through Shakespeare authorship conspiracy theories. It was fluffy, but very fast and fun. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_kinc?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=Interred+with+their+Bones&x=0&y=0

If you haven't read it yet, try The Eight by Katherine Neville. This is a near-perfect thriller with interesting characters, a lot of history, and the precision of a perfect chess match. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_kinc?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=The+Eight&x=0&y=0

If you love Harry Potter, another author to try is Pamela Dean. Her Secret Country books are, frankly, exquisite. They are beautifully constructed works meant for children who really live through their reading. The first is The Secret Country. http://www.amazon.com/The-Secret-Country/dp/B001QWDRSI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1236890789&sr=1-2

Have fun.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

Ooh, I just thought of another wonderful read. Try The Biographer's Tale by A.S. Byatt. If I had to choose an single favorite author in this world, she might be my choice. http://www.amazon.com/The-Biographers-Tale/dp/B000FC1GWY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1236891301&sr=1-1


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi KMA,

We have a linkmaker here to make links to buy books. The advantage is that if someone buys the book through the linkmaker, Harvey gets a small amount of money on the sale -- which he uses to keep this place up and running. So...

Here are links to the books you suggested:

    

Thanks for all the suggestions and welcome to Kindleboards!


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

Betsy the Vampire Queen Series: http://www.amazon.com/Undead-Unwed-Queen-Betsy-Book/dp/042519485X/ref=pd_bbs_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1236891736&sr=8-2

Dead End Dating: A Novel of Vampire Love series: http://www.amazon.com/Dead-End-Dating-Novel-Vampire/dp/0345492161/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1236891880&sr=1-1

all books quick reads.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

And some more links:


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Few of the Spenser books are Kindleized, unfortunately (9 of the last 10, but only 1 of the first 26).  Most of the Jesse Stone ones are, the Sunny Randall books are good too and most of them are Kindleized -- all but the first. I just re-read both the Jesse and Sunny series a few weeks ago, inter-mixing my paperbacks I already had for the older ones not yet on Kindle, and buying Kindle versions where available and for newer ones I didn't have, as needed. Hated reading paperbacks.


I know - I read Appaloosa when the movie was coming out - had found a used paperback copy right after I got my Kindle. Good book, but man, I just don't like reading paperbacks much anymore. As my daughter says, I've turned into a book snob (of sorts - or perhaps I'm a Kindle snob?).


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

OOOOO you all are WONDERFUL!

I transferred a free book late last night in desperation and got totally SUCKED in...It is called "Waiting for Spring" and it is on Amazon for $3.19 but the authors website has a .pdf for free. I emailed it to Sookie and so far am loving it! But I have to say that there are LOADS of recommendations on this thread that I am headed to get! I appreciate each of you so, so much!!!

Here is the amazon link:


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

KindleKay,

That book sounds interesting...and the writer is from Maine! The story takes place here, too. I went ahead and downloaded the PDF and emailed it to Hugh. Thanks for the recommendation!

L


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I hope that you enjoy, it, Leslie.  I certainly am!  Still not done...


----------

